# mystery breed



## Jenni (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi. I have 2 pet mice, one long hair the other I don't know. She appears really fat but the lady I got her from says it's her breed. She didn't tell me the breed name and I can't find her address to ask. Can anyone help.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Photos will help or at least a description as there are a lot of varities.

Reds and brindle can be be prone to becoming fat


----------

